# Bowtech Independence



## dunkonu (Apr 27, 2004)

What are peoples opinions on this bow, if there is any. I would be curious to know and feedback on this bow. I am condsidering purchasing one.

Thanks


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

what are you using the bow for? fingers or release? this bow is slow, but with the speed you give up you get a very very easy to shoot and accurate bow. i need some more info on what you plan to use it for and some about you like draw length and things and i can give you a better idea

mark


----------

